# recent Ausable trip



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

From all that i hear Kelly is the guy to go with also. If i were going to do a guided trip i would contact him for sure!


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

GONE FISHIN(LARRY) said:


> . Dennis Bidagere who lives right on the river two houses east of the Mill ST. Bridge on the south side of river arcross from the Au sable Inn . He a little different (and you can tell him I said that ) he's a damm good fisherman , I think he still guides ? at one point was talking about giving it up .
> 
> As far as snoopy maybe he has changed ways .


I have never fished with Denny. When I it was still worthwhile to pursue Salmon, over the years I bought many lures from him, and spent a lot of time BS'ing with him as well. Denny is super knowledgeable and definitely knows his business, but some people might not mesh well with him. With Denny -guys either love him, or hate him I have never found anyone with a neutral opinion.

I dunno if he is guiding on the big or small waters any longer as I haven't talked to him in a couple years...

I have never fished with Snoopy. I have had encounters with him while fishing the river and the lake. I have spent enough time around him on dry land to establish that the encounters on the water were not just flukes. 

Glad you had a good trip and thanks for taking the time to post a report!


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

Me and all my buddies from the old El Cortez got a problem with that dude as well. We miss you T. R. We forgive but will never forget.


----------

